# 2x4 electric chair



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm building a electric chair been putting it off for a few years now, this year I decided To build one. Took a few pics with my cell hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great. Now you just need the right actor and screams are sure to ensue...


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks parabola, still have some finishing touches.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for reminding me! I always wanted to make one too! I like the look of the framework gives it a old feeling instantly! Can't wait to see the cap and cuffs and all that jazz.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

i was going for a old feeling, i also like the framework


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good Darklord! Gotta see more! keep us updated!


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

here's some pic, its taking shape


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is looking a lot like an electric chair. 2x4s. I B Dawg.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love it! the switch is great can we see some more pictures of the switch. I am also doing an electric chair this year and purchased a large knife switch off ebay.


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

hi there hpropman
when i get a chance ill take a few pics of the switch for you.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great thanks


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

here you go hpropman, a pic of the knife switch


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

super thanks again!


----------

